# New app navigation



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hey guys uber the illegal fraud scam company wants to know how the new app
Navigation is what do you guys think it is pretty good right hah


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

It IS pretty good.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## joeking (Sep 27, 2016)

Maybe I am wrong. But you cannot set the Apple maps as default navigation


----------



## BruiserB (Jul 13, 2015)

I actually like the navigation part of the new navigation. At first I couldn't figure out how to get back to the trip overview screen, but you just pinch to zoom out. I couldn't see where to see the final address once the navigation starts, but if you touch the upper right to get into the insurance/rider information, the final address is posted there. 

The one thing I can't yet figure out how to do is to modify the dropoff location? Sometimes I get passengers who enter the wrong airport terminal (here in Minneapolis, they are completely different locations), or who want to make an interim stop, so I usually change the location to the interim location and then again change it for the final destination. Does anyone know how we do that now?


----------



## joeking (Sep 27, 2016)

I wish both lyft and uber would let us choose any navigation app. Instead of forcing us to choose


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

The app navigation is unable to direct me to correct street more often then not . uber is complete garbage scam fraud company


----------



## chris1966 (Apr 12, 2016)

BruiserB said:


> I actually like the navigation part of the new navigation. At first I couldn't figure out how to get back to the trip overview screen, but you just pinch to zoom out. I couldn't see where to see the final address once the navigation starts, but if you touch the upper right to get into the insurance/rider information, the final address is posted there.
> 
> The one thing I can't yet figure out how to do is to modify the dropoff location? Sometimes I get passengers who enter the wrong airport terminal (here in Minneapolis, they are completely different locations), or who want to make an interim stop, so I usually change the location to the interim location and then again change it for the final destination. Does anyone know how we do that now?


I had to hit confirm I have arrived (not end trip), and then tap the address box and it let me change it. If there is an easier way, someone please post. thanks.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

circle1 said:


>


Love that episode


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

As far as the new apps go, the new passenger app encourages the passengers to just use their "current location" rather than type in an actual address, which has caused a huge increase in address ranges rather than exact addresses as well as a huge increase in flat wrong addresses - usually a few doors down from where the passenger actually is. Also, on the navigation for the driver app, I've noticed that if you are in a parking lot and accept a ping, the first instruction assumes you are on the street, so often you just have to know whether to turn left or right out of the parking lot to catch up to the navigation instructions. Also, when you arrive for pick up, the app tends to hang on 1 minute to arrival, so I find myself texting every passenger to let them know I've arrived and to find out if I am in the right place.


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

It also seems to navigate you to more alleys now than before. I text the riders to find out if they want picked up in front or back.


----------

